
Ministry of Defence tested plague on public chemical weapons on soldiers - jsingleton
http://metro.co.uk/2015/08/09/ministry-of-defence-tested-the-plague-on-the-public-no-big-deal-5334056/
======
jsingleton
More detail:
[https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22730301-300-secret-s...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22730301-300-secret-
science-deadly-experiments-done-for-the-greater-good/)

